# 26 x 1.75 Tires



## Tim the Skid (Nov 10, 2016)

Where is a good source for the 26 x 1.75 middleweight tires? (non S-7)


----------



## rhenning (Nov 10, 2016)

You will see the most variety on E-Bay but any dealer should be able to order them.  Niagra also has them.  Roger


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, my local bike shop carries them. They can get me any middleweight tire I want. If you have a small bike shop in town, give them a call.


----------

